
Freedom for whom? - BjoernSchiessle
http://blog.schiessle.org/2016/06/15/freedom-for-whom/
======
BjoernSchiessle
This blog contains some thoughts about business models and how to build a
diverse & healthy community around Free Software initiatives.

